# Rubber hunting boots



## Bigdipper (Dec 16, 2010)

I got a question about rubber hunting boots. I see a lot of guys saying lacrosse and muck are the top two boots when it comes to this stuff. But most of there boots are made of the soft flexible neoprene stuff.

Is it really all that durable? Id love to buy a pair because they seem very comfortable and easy to walk around in but I dont wanna kick myself in the but because in a year they are full of holes. Any insight? Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 16, 2010)

I get about 4 years out of my Redhead's with the neoprene uppers and I wear them alot.

Bass Pro has had them on sale for $59.


----------



## lxbowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

bogs are awesome,I got a pair of got lacrosse neoprene boots also, bogs are much more comfortable.  As long as you don't walk in briars alot they will last a long time..


----------



## matthew (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been hunting in Lacrosse boots for a lot of years and they hold up great. Great investment


----------



## SigEp614 (Dec 20, 2010)

This is my second season with Lacrosse Alpha Lites and I love them.  They're not that warm but they're comfortable and haven't leaked at all.


----------



## skiff23 (Dec 20, 2010)

I love my Mucks. I am hard on shoes and this is my 2 nd year with them. I hunt the swamps a lot  Too .


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 20, 2010)

I am on my second pair of Alpha burly sports.  they are comfortable however, i have been dissappointed with durability.


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Dec 21, 2010)

had my alpha burlys bout 8 years started to break down put a rubber patch on um an squeezed out another season


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 22, 2010)

Get a pair of Lacrosse Alpha Burlys and don't look back.  I've got Muck and Lacrosse.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 22, 2010)

Got 3 years outta my Lacrosse Alpha Burlys so far and there still going strong.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 22, 2010)

I got 4 good seasons out of my alpha burly sports. They were pretty wore out, but they sat on the back porch most of the year, out in the weather. They are great boots, but I'm thinking of trying some mucks next.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 22, 2010)

anbody tried these
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3845927


----------



## Perkins (Dec 25, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Get a pair of Lacrosse Alpha Burlys and don't look back.  I've got Muck and Lacrosse.



x's 2....cant beat Lacrosse imo.


----------



## deersled (Dec 25, 2010)

it just depends on how much you use them. I probably wear mine 75 days a year. I can't hardly get two full seasons (turkey, deer) out of the alpha burlys without cracks. They are darn comfy, but I wish they lasted a little longer. My wife has a pair she has had for 4 years and they look brand new cause she don't wear em, haha.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 25, 2010)

deersled said:


> it just depends on how much you use them. I probably wear mine 75 days a year. I can't hardly get two full seasons (turkey, deer) out of the alpha burlys without cracks. They are darn comfy, but I wish they lasted a little longer. My wife has a pair she has had for 4 years and they look brand new cause she don't wear em, haha.



thats my feeling I have 60+ days a year in mine and they arent hollding up like they use too


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 26, 2010)

well, I bought a pair of Muck Field Blazers today.  
They were very comfortable and the price was right at $40.


----------



## Fuller (Dec 27, 2010)

This is my 8th year with the same Lacrosse rubber boots. I have several other brands, but I keep comin back to these.


----------



## ADB (Dec 28, 2010)

Muckmaster. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 4, 2011)

2yrs on a set of mucks with no problems.


----------



## 73JER (Jan 9, 2011)

bogs copperhead boots are awsome!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought a pair of Sportsmans Guide brand rubber boots 3yrs ago
and they are the lightest, best fitting rubber boot I have worn
in 30 yrs...Only 400gr Thinsulate but toasty warm ...Light weight
to wear in heavy mud, and still waterproof after 3 yrs.....
Best part only $30.00....................
When they wear out, I will buy another pair.....No need for heavy
clunky rubber boots...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 17, 2011)

Go old school and get you a pear of LL Bean hunting boots.  Best of both worlds, rubber bottoms with leather uppers.


----------

